# الاضافات الكيمياوية في المصافي النفطية



## خضير ألجبوري (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الى جميع المهندسين
مطلوب معلومات او كتب او بحوث
عن الاضافات الكيمياوية في المصافي النفطية والتي تشمل
ابراج التبريد والمراجل البخارية وابراج التقطير
وغير ذلك من الوحدات
ارجو اعطاء الموضوع اهمية


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (22 يونيو 2011)

نرجوا من الاخوه الرد على الموضوع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اختصاصي دهون فالمواد الكيمياويه المتعامل عليها في وحدات الدهون هي ماده الفرفرال وماده مثيل اثيل كيتون وماده التلوين وماده الفرمالديهايد وماده النالكو 1477 وهي مضاد التاكل


----------



## mohanadport (31 يوليو 2011)

في البدء اهني الجميع بحلول شهر رمضان أعاده الله علينا باليمنى والبركات. هنالك الكثبر من الأضافات التي تضاف الي الزيوت المستخدمة في السيارات .


----------



## احمد الجبلاوى (5 مايو 2012)

بالنسبه للاضافات في مصافي التكرير تختلف باختلاف الوحدات يعني مثلا اليك الاضافات في وحدة التقطير الجوى
1- ماده كاسر الاستحلاب تضاف للخام قبل دخول وحدة فصل الاملاح
2- مادة الصودا الكاويه
3- ماده مانع اتساخ للحفاظ على المبدلات الحراريه
4- مادة مانع التاكل تضاف لقمة البرج الرئيسي
5- مادة الامونيا تضاف ايضا لقمة البرج للحفاظ على Ph المطلوبه للتشغيل
دي مواد لوحدة التقطير والي لقاء اخر في وحدات اخري


----------

